# Hopefully soon to be Parosphromenus breeding journal



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

Thought I would go ahead and get this started in hopes of being able to add more to it if these guys ever decide to go ahead and breed. 

I've owned these fish for about a month now. I originally bought what was supposed to be 6 Parosphromenus Naygi and 6 Parosphromenus tweediei. Instead I received 6 Betta imbellis and 6 of an unknown Parosphromenus species. Hopefully they identity will be more obvious when it's in courtship display. I started them all out in a 20 gallon long with no substrate other than old oak leaves. I lost two bettas as initially I didn't know they were bettas and thus didn't have a tight fitting lid. Currently, the bettas are in their own 10 gallon tank, soon to be divided into pairs in separate 10 gallon tanks. The paro's are in their own 10 gallon tank to grow out further. 

These fish are supposed to be kept at or below a pH of 6. I purchased a RO/DI unit from bulk reef supply with the built in TDS meter. Usually I still need to let it sit overnight with oak leaves to get a low enough ph to do a water change. I use 100% reverse osmosis water and add nothing back in as that's how most of the European breeders of this fish are keeping them. 

They will not even glance at foods like flakes or pellets. I've heard some reports that they will take frozen food, but I didn't want to risk it so mine have been fed exclusively live foods. Mine eat daphnia magna, moina, mosquito larvae, freshly hatched artemia and blackworms. 

So far it seems to be paying off as they have grown and gotten a bit fatter which they needed as they were pretty thin. This week one male started to show some obvious color, so probably only another month or so of growth will be enough to possibly see some pair up. 

Here are photos of the current tank and the brightest male as of today. 



















Hopefully in the next month or so I'll get to add some better photos of the male in full color.


----------



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

To update; I have one male currently guarding eggs, but the eggs do not appear to be good. But at least there has been some activity, hopefully he will have better luck next time.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great news! He will get it right sooner or later. Updated pics of the fish? Have you IDed them yet?


----------



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

The Parosphromenus forum I'm also on feels pretty certain that they are P. nagyi, but not sure what locality variant. Doesn't help that I can't get a good photo of these guys. This is my best recent photo of one of them.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Great little fish to work with. I spawned them ages ago and once you get them in a grove, they will not disappoint from a breeding perspective.

Best of luck.


----------

